# Now introducing...Quilly The Great! =)



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

He's adorable, and very sweet. Let me hold him right away! didn't get sick or anything during the hour and a half car ride! He does get grumpy though! :roll:

I'm fairly sure he's a Salt and Pepper, but I'll let you all be the judge of that!
<3 









here, Quilly is bundled up in his pink (lol) fleece blanket! cozy and warm!









playing in his fleece box! 

I love him!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Now introducing...Quillenby The Great! =)*

congrats


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is adorable  Congrats!!
He looks like a Algerian Grey to me.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's adorable! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you!  

man oh man, I've never seen something poop more than this little guy here! :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww congratulations! 

They do poop a lot, don't they? Sheesh! Smelly poopy but such cute little critters.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aw, he's adorable! Congrats :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

jdlover90 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> man oh man, I've never seen something poop more than this little guy here! :lol:


If he is a baby the pooping will let up a wee little bit as he grows :lol:


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh yes, he's a baby! Almost 8 weeks old now. I'm sure I can look forward to much more poop! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats on your baby 
I just adopted a hedgie myself (2 weeks ago, about) and boy, did he get sick during our car ride (mind you, it was 2 hours long...).

My little guy is a poop machine too! :lol:
When I wake up in the morning his cage is just full of poo... thank god he only goes around his wheel and pees in a corner!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Congrats on your baby
> I just adopted a hedgie myself (2 weeks ago, about) and boy, did he get sick during our car ride (mind you, it was 2 hours long...).
> 
> My little guy is a poop machine too! :lol:
> When I wake up in the morning his cage is just full of poo... thank god he only goes around his wheel and pees in a corner!


 :lol: Same here. Poop everywhere. I woke up this morning and the wheel was covered and I'm like...how can he produce that much!? lol

I get nervous taking him fully out so I have to put a towel down for him to roam around on, because I know he'll just poop anywhere at the moment. haha


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your baby
> ...


Yeah omg and forgive me for being vulgar, but my hedgie's poop is SO big like oh my gaw I did not know something so small could produce something so big... haha XD
It almost seems like they just poop out what they eat eh? My hedgehog eats soooo much it's ridiculous haha I guess he's just a growing baby though 

Yeah... my sister let my hedgehog on my bed... without his blanket... or towel... and as a result, he ended up peeing on my bed -__-" I made her clean it up LOL but yeah, I am not letting him on my bed unless it's after bath time from now on!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> > shaelikestaquitos said:
> ...


I fear that! I don't want hedgie poop or pee on my bed! lol My hedgie's poop is huge too! It's like...  whattt?! But I love him anyways. He almost pooped on my boyfriend, and my boyfriend was freaking out. lol but he set him down in time! :lol:

Hedgie's are funny little critters. you gotta love them! And surprisingly mines friendly to just about everyone! He got adjusted rather quickly.


----------

